# New Baby



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I got my tractor set up and took my first few passes over the weekend. The DGT6000 is a beast. Photos later. Here are a few notes and questions:

From the owner's manual here is what I find for throttle setting.

Activity Throttle Position

Starting: High
Clutch engagement: Medium
Mowing: High
Shut off: High (to avoid backfires)

Is this correct?

I went over all of the setup that Sears did before I picked it up. They left a plastic trim piece off of the steering wheel assembly. I recommend that every one double check their tractors if you already haven't.

I noticed a puff of blue/white smoke when it first started but that went away almost immediately. I do not consider this to be a problem. It is just a bit of oil that got by the rings.

The 54" mower deck does not easily fit between the wheels of the DGT6000. The extra large tires make for a very tight fit. I had to manhandle it to get it in position. Any thoughts from other DGT6000 owners with the 54" deck.

What is the feedback on that deck? I did not have much time to mow this weekend. I went though some 2-3 foot tall weeds and it took two passes to level them. The deck "feels" strong. I must have been going too fast the first time.

When I put on the deck drive belt, I noticed that one of the tensioning pulleys is installed at an angle. It is the last one before the belt goes to the engine pulley. The belt seems to ride against one side of that pulley and I am concerned about durability. The model at the store is the same so I no not believe that it is bent. Any thoughts?

I have one very steep hill that I need to mow. The owner's manual says to avoid hills that you cannot back up. I was able to negotiate the hill just fine while cutting going forward. When I tried to back up, however, I got to a point where one tire would spin. I think more weight on the rear wheels would help. Anyone else have steep hills?

I see that the Craftman Load and Go rear deck is on sale at $79.00 Does anyone have any feedback on it? As near as I could tell it is not compatible with the sleeve hitch if you need that too. 
It looks like you could add extra weight easily with it. It is rated to 200 pounds.

Here is the link:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...vertical=LAWN&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes

My lot is recently "reclaimed" from mother nature and is very bumpy. At one point, I pushed the motion control level all the way forward and was bounced around pretty good. I wonder if I need a ROPS and a seat belt?  I suppose I could just go slower too but that is no fun. 

Another question for DGT6000 owners. The mechanism that adjusts the seat forward and back does not seem to work right for me. The left side of the seat (where the lever is) is solid but the right hand side is loose. The whole seat seems to rotate forward and back on the right. This is especially true when you try to push the brake pedal. I looked at it but didn't see anything suspicious. The model at the store does not do this. I suspect that this is a Sears setup problem since the seat comes seperate from the tractor.

I sent an e-mail to Sears asking about the electric lift for the mower deck. I got a reply back that the model number is#24245 at $399 on sale for $379. The email said it also operates the sleeve hitch if you have it. I cannot find this at the Sears website. Does anyone have the link for it? Is this the actuator that goes between the frame rails and in front of the transmission. The electric lift for the sleeve hitch is #24545. Can you use both if you want independent control of the mower deck and sleeve hitch?

That is about it. All in all, I am very pleased with the tractor. I hope I can get more "seat time" soon.


Paul Brown


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

*New Baby - Part 2*

My lot is very wooded in spots. I have a number of situations where I need to go between obstacles just barely wider than the steel part of the mower deck. Does anyone have an elegant way to raise the rubber deflector out of the way? I cannot bring myself to drill a hole in it.


----------

